# Basic insurance for young family?



## DeeFox (4 Nov 2011)

Hi
I have a basic policy with VHI which costs about €52 per month.
My partner has Garda Medical aid which is costing him around €36 per month.
We recently had a baby and she is covered on my policy but renewal is due shortly.  Even though I had insurance I decided to go public for pregnancy and was absolutely delighted with cover.  I had a very complicated pregnancy and spent over 2 months in a semi private room in CUMH - and it didn't cost a penny.

My question is this - what would be the best cover for the three of us now??  We have no problem sharing rooms in public hospital and would be looking for the most basic policy.  

VHI quoted €1200 per annum approx for One plus plan.  Partner says that Garda Medical Aid would be €240 per month for the three of us.  I think it's like comparing apples and oranges - not sure what to do.  We're on a budget and I'm tempted to go for the absolute cheapest policy - is this a false economy?

We are very lucky and have never needed health insurance so far.  I would like to have more children but am happy with public system.


----------



## Slim (4 Nov 2011)

DeeFox said:


> Hi
> I have a basic policy with VHI which costs about €52 per month.
> My partner has Garda Medical aid which is costing him around €36 per month.
> We recently had a baby and she is covered on my policy but renewal is due shortly. Even though I had insurance I decided to go public for pregnancy and was absolutely delighted with cover. I had a very complicated pregnancy and spent over 2 months in a semi private room in CUMH - and it didn't cost a penny.
> ...


 
I recently switched to Quinn for the two of us and put the two teenagers on Quinn Credit Union plan for free! You can do this if you ask. Reduced the annual cost to about €1,200 for both of us and they are free. This gives some GP conributions and adequate hospital cover. Maternity is not an issue for us. Picking PHI is very complicated and the HIA website comparison site is very useful but I got advice that you can mix the plans.


----------



## pj111 (4 Nov 2011)

Slim said:


> I recently switched to Quinn for the two of us and put the two teenagers on Quinn Credit Union plan for free! You can do this if you ask. Reduced the annual cost to about €1,200 for both of us and they are free. This gives some GP conributions and adequate hospital cover. Maternity is not an issue for us. Picking PHI is very complicated and the HIA website comparison site is very useful but I got advice that you can mix the plans.


 

I am afraid it doesn't work like that - you got free cover on Credit Union Starter, a special offer which is no longer running. The cheapest cover for children & students upto 21 with Quinn is currently Company Health, Essential Plus with excess and Essential Starter - the middle one would be the best cover. One can mix and match their plans but Quinn will only offer a cheap, cheaper or free plan if available to everyone at that given time.

Be aware of the limitations of potential cover under any of the Quinn starter range. More details on the Quinn website.

_Patrick_


----------



## Edenbridge (20 Nov 2011)

*Renewal for 2 adults*

Hi there

Me and hubby have received renewal from quinn. 2k for the Essential plus with excess.

Hubby is 58 and non insulin diabetic so don't really want to cancel his health insurance.

I'm a 'mature student' (over 23) at the age of 36 with no health issues thankfully.  

As our income is small as hubby doesn't work, I'm looking at reducing the level of cover.
We don't need help with day to day as we both have a medical card.

Just really want cover that reduces our times on a waiting list for any scan, test, x ray and will provide cover for accommodation in a public or private hospital.  Not sure which is the best policy.

VHI seem to offer a Company plan at 734 a month which looks good, but its all very confusing and not sure which is best?

Any advice would be great

sarah


----------



## ClubMan (20 Nov 2011)

Have you checked the HIA website in case it helps when shopping around? They have some useful consumer info and policy comparisons.

http://www.hia.ie/


----------

